

Five Reasons I Love Linsanity - jsomethings
http://www.julianshapiro.com/linsanity

======
nuggien
regarding #3: Let's not underestimate how athletic he is. It's not all about
drive and intelligence. There aren't many 6'3"/200lbs guys that move that well
and finish at the rim that well. He's successful because he's a talented
athlete that got an opportunity to play in a system under D'antoni that
maximizes his abilities.

